# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  ΟΤΕ: My e-Bill από τόν ΟΤΕ

## Georgevtr

*Τώρα ο  λογαριασμός του ΟΤΕ έγινε ηλεκτρονικός!*

Με την νέα υπηρεσία My e-Bill μπορείτε να:

 Ενημερώνεστε άμεσα και δωρεάν με την πλήρη ανάλυση του τηλεφωνικού σας λογαριασμού
 Εξοφλείτε τον τηλεφωνικό σας λογαριασμό γρήγορα και εύκολα με πλήρη ασφάλεια
 Ανατρέχετε σε προηγούμενους λογαριασμούς σας με ένα κλικ (τελευταίους 3 λογαριασμούς)
 Βλέπετε ανάλυση των κλήσεων σας (αξία κλήσεων, στατιστικά χρήσης)
 Λαμβάνετε ειδοποιητηρίο mail όταν εκδίδεται ο λογαριασμός σας.

Τι είναι η υπηρεσία My e-Bill. 
Με τη νέα υπηρεσία Μy e-Βill μπορείτε εύκολα, γρήγορα και με ασφάλεια να ενημερώνεστε για τον λογαριασμό σας και να τον εξοφλείτε με την πιστωτική σας κάρτα όπου κι αν βρίσκεστε.
Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι να αποκτήσετε το προσωπικό σας username και password, ώστε να σας αναγνωρίζουμε και να σας εξυπηρετούμε άμεσα. 

Διαδικασία εγγραφής και ενεργοποίησης My e-Βill  
*1ο ΒΗΜΑ*

Για να εγγραφείτε στην υπηρεσία My e-Bill συμπληρώστε την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης My e-Bill και καταθέστε την στο πλησιέστερο κατάστημα ΟΤΕ με τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά (ταυτότητα ή διαβατήριο).
Στο κατάστημα θα παραλάβετε οδηγίες εγγραφής και τον μοναδικό 16ψήφιο κωδικό σας, που είναι απαραίτητος για την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας.

*2ο ΒΗΜΑ*
Επισκεφθείτε την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση www.oteshop.gr/myebill και κάντε "κλικ" στο κουμπί  Εγγραφή. Συμπληρώστε τα αντίστοιχα πεδία, το  username και το password που επιθυμείτε στην ηλεκτρονική φόρμα και κάντε αποστολή.
Μετά την επιτυχή αποστολή της ηλεκτρονικής φόρμας, θα λάβετε e-mail επιβεβαίωσης στο οποίο ενυπάρχει ο σύνδεσμος ενεργοποίησης . Κάνοντας "κλικ" στο σύνδεσμο  αυτόματα θα ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία εγγραφής.

*3ο ΒΗΜΑ*
Επισκεφθείτε την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση www.oteshop.gr/myebill και κάντε "κλικ" στο κουμπί Ενεργοποίηση My e-Bill. Συμπληρώσετε το  username και το password που έχετε δηλώσει και κάντε "σύνδεση" . Έπειτα θα σας ζητηθεί να συμπληρώσετε το μοναδικό 16ψήφιο κωδικό και το ΑΦΜ σας.

Μετά την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση της παραπάνω διαδικασίας έχετε γίνει πιστοποιημένος χρήστης και από την επόμενη έκδοση του λογαριασμού σας θα έχετε πρόσβαση στην υπηρεσία Μy e-Βill. 

Πηγή: oteshop

----------


## noname85

ωραια υπηρεσια!γιατι θελουν τοσα χαρτια αφου εχουν ηδη τα στοιχεια σας???

----------


## emeliss

Καλώς το κι ας άργησε.

Ποια χαρτιά; Μία αίτηση θέλει και ταυτότητα. Λογικό είναι.

----------


## hedgehog

> ωραια υπηρεσια!γιατι θελουν τοσα χαρτια αφου εχουν ηδη τα στοιχεια σας???


πόσα χαρτιά;;;  :What..?: 

μία ταυτότητα ή ένα διαβατήριο ζητάνε από τον κάτοχο της γραμμής για να εξασφαλίσουν πως δεν θα πάω εγώ να ζητήσω πρόσβαση στις κλήσεις της πρώην μου  :Wink:

----------


## Georgevtr

Λογικο ειναι να ζητανε επιβαιβεωση στοιχειων,κατοχου γραμμης.Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση ολοι θα ειχαμε προσβαση,σε ολους :Razz: 
by the way πολυ καλη υπηρεσια. :One thumb up:

----------


## fadasma

Καλό! Αλλά όπως πάντα πρέπει να μας ταλαιπωρούν να τρέχουμε στα ote-shop. 
Μηχανογράφηση δεν έχει αυτή η εταιρία;

----------


## Bayern7

Πάντα πρωτοπόρος ο ΟΤΕ!

----------


## tsek

Πολύ καλό...αύτο σήμανει εξέλιξη :One thumb up:  (έστω και καθυστερημένη)

----------


## ipo

Επιτέλους!
 :Smile:

----------


## noname85

> Πάντα πρωτοπόρος ο ΟΤΕ!


σχεδον ολες οι αλλες εταιριες πρεχουν αυτην την υπηρεσια.

----------


## mondeo

Όπως πάτα.Τελευταίος και καταιδρωμένος :Thumb down:

----------


## ownagE_

Να δω πότε θα σταματήσετε να γκρινιάζετε..  :Razz:

----------


## pan34

καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε

----------


## mondeo

> Να δω πότε θα σταματήσετε να γκρινιάζετε..


Ποτέ.Η διαμάχη ανάμεσα στους Windows και τους Linux users καθώς και των οπαδών του πΟΤΕ και των εναλλακτικών είναι αέναη.

----------


## Jazzer

Χρήσιμη η νέα αυτή υπηρεσία  :One thumb up:

----------


## noname85

δε νομιζω να εχει on-line αναλυση...

----------


## hedgehog

> δε νομιζω να εχει on-line αναλυση...


 :What..?:   :Confused:   :Vava: 



> Ενημερώνεστε άμεσα και δωρεάν με την πλήρη ανάλυση του τηλεφωνικού σας λογαριασμού
> Εξοφλείτε τον τηλεφωνικό σας λογαριασμό γρήγορα και εύκολα με πλήρη ασφάλεια
> Ανατρέχετε σε προηγούμενους λογαριασμούς σας με ένα κλικ (τελευταίους 3 λογαριασμούς)
> Βλέπετε ανάλυση των κλήσεων σας (αξία κλήσεων, στατιστικά χρήσης)
> Λαμβάνετε ειδοποιητηρίο mail όταν εκδίδεται ο λογαριασμός σας.

----------


## gtl

Πολύ χρήσιμη υπηρεσία!

Μου αρέσει, επιπλέον που ενεργοποιείται απλά και εύκολα. Ας πάρουν παράδειγμα οι κύριοι της κοσμοτέ, που ζητούν για την αντίστοιχη ενεργοποίηση του myaccount "μήνα και έτος αρχικής ενεργοποίησης καρτοκινήτου" (!), "ακριβές ποσό/ημερομηνία τελευταίας ανανέωσης" (!!), fax με φωτοαντίγραφο ταυτότητας και άλλα αστεία..

----------


## andreasermones

πολυ καλη υπηρεσια θα λυσει τα χερια πολλων αν και ειναι αληθεια αργησε λιγο....

----------


## Spanos

Πολύ καλό και χρήσιμο ειδικά τώρα που έχουν βγεί πακέτα όπως το OTE mobile.

----------


## panther.

> 


ναι αλλα θα εχει και τις κλησεις που εχουν γινει πχ χθες; γιατι αναλυση μπορει να εννοει μονο οταν εχει εκδοθει ο λογαριασμος....  :Badmood: (ή μηπως δεν καταλαβαινω)

----------


## sdikr

> Καλό! Αλλά όπως πάντα πρέπει να μας ταλαιπωρούν να τρέχουμε στα ote-shop. 
> Μηχανογράφηση δεν έχει αυτή η εταιρία;


Μα έχει,  για αυτό ακρίβως  ζητά  να πας  απο το κοντίνο σου Οτεshop  (είναι διπλά σου όχι σαν κάποιους αλλούς)  ώστε να κάνεις την αίτηση ΕΣΥ




> σχεδον ολες οι αλλες εταιριες πρεχουν αυτην την υπηρεσια.


το σχεδόν μου αρέσε,  για  πες  μας τις εταίριες,    εγώ ξέρω μόνο την forthnet, net1

----------


## sexrazat

> Ποτέ.Η διαμάχη ανάμεσα στους Windows και τους Linux users καθώς και των οπαδών του πΟΤΕ και των εναλλακτικών είναι αέναη.


Συμφωνώ. Όταν γνώρισα τη Μαρία είχε ένα σωρό ελαττώματα. Βάζελος, προεπιλογή στην Tellas, πιο ψηλή από μένα. The full catastrophy Την παρέσυρα στο Καραισκάκη με δόλωμα τον Αντωνάκη το Νικοπολίδη που """αν και προδότης είναι και γαμώ τους άντρες""" , έκοψα την Tellas και περπάταγα στις μύτες των ποδιών για κανά 3ήμερο.

Μέχρι που με απείλησε ότι αν δεν σταματήσω να κάνω Edit: [ xxxxxxx ] θα είχα να διαλέξω μεταξύ να μου κόψει το sex για κανά 10ήμερο ή να φορέσει τακούνια. Ευτυχώς δεν ανέφερε τίποτα ότι θα έπρεπε να βάλω και full llu στην Tellas. Θα ήταν το τελειωτικό χτύπημα. :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ναι αλλα θα εχει και τις κλησεις που εχουν γινει πχ χθες; γιατι αναλυση μπορει να εννοει μονο οταν εχει εκδοθει ο λογαριασμος.... (ή μηπως δεν καταλαβαινω)


Καλή ερώτηση. Θα ξέρω τη Δευτέρα. Πιθανότατα όμως αφορά λογαριασμούς που έχουν ήδη εκδοθεί.

----------


## emeliss

> Συμφωνώ. Όταν γνώρισα τη Μαρία είχε ένα σωρό ελαττώματα. Βάζελος, προεπιλογή στην Tellas, πιο ψηλή από μένα. The full catastrophy Την παρέσυρα στο Καραισκάκη με δόλωμα τον Αντωνάκη το Νικοπολίδη που """αν και προδότης είναι και γαμώ τους άντρες""" , έκοψα την Tellas και περπάταγα στις μύτες των ποδιών για κανά 3ήμερο.
> 
> Μέχρι που με απείλησε ότι αν δεν σταματήσω να κάνω Edit: [ xxxxxxxxx ] θα είχα να διαλέξω μεταξύ να μου κόψει το sex για κανά 10ήμερο ή να φορέσει τακούνια. Ευτυχώς δεν ανέφερε τίποτα ότι θα έπρεπε να βάλω και full llu στην Tellas. Θα ήταν το τελειωτικό χτύπημα.


 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## gravis

*2ο ΒΗΜΑ*

Επισκεφθείτε την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση www.oteshop.gr/myebill και κάντε "κλικ" στο κουμπί . Συμπληρώστε τα αντίστοιχα πεδία, το username και το password που επιθυμείτε στην ηλεκτρονική φόρμα και κάντε αποστολή.
*3ο ΒΗΜΑ*
Επισκεφθείτε την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση www.oteshop.gr/myebill και κάντε "κλικ" στο κουμπί . Συμπληρώσετε το username και το password που έχετε δηλώσει και κάντε "σύνδεση" .  
Πηγή: oteshop[/quote]


αυτο το "κλικ" στο "κουμπι" τι ειναι? (τα εισαγωγικα στο κουμπι το βαζω εγω σε αντιθεση με τα εισαγωγικα στο "κλικ" )
τι εννοει ο ποιητης? ποιο κουμπι απο ολα?
και στο 2 και στο 3 βημα κανεις ενα κλικ στο κουμπι !  :Whistle: 

καποιος δεν συντασει σωστα τα κειμενα...

----------


## emeliss

Στο copy paste απλά δεν φάνηκαν οι εικόνες. 

 

Δες το original...

http://www.oteshop.gr/myebill/

----------


## sexrazat

Ηλεκτρονικό Κατάστημα www.oteshop.gr: 
Ο πελάτης επισκέπτεται την σελίδα  www.oteshop.gr/myebill και προχωρά στα παρακάτω βήματα:
	Εγγραφή (registration)
	Επιλέγει το κουμπί «ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ» 
	Συμπληρώνει όλα τα πεδία και το username και password που επιθυμεί στην ηλεκτρονική φόρμα και κάνει «ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ». 
Με την επιτυχή αποστολή της ηλεκτρονικής φόρμας θα λάβει e-mail επιβεβαίωσης στο οποίο ενυπάρχει ο σύνδεσμος ενεργοποίησης (link). Κάνοντας “κλικ” στο σύνδεσμο (link)  θα ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία εγγραφής.
	Ενεργοποίηση (activation)  
	Επιλέγει το κουμπί «ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ My e-Βill»
	Συμπληρώνει στα αντίστοιχα πεδία το username και password και να κάνει “κλικ” στο κουμπί «ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ»
	Εισάγει τον 16ψήφιο κωδικό και το ΑΦΜ του
	Κάνει κλικ στο κουμπί «ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ»
	Μετά την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση της παραπάνω διαδικασίας ο πελάτης γίνεται πιστοποιημένος χρήστης και από την επόμενη έκδοση του τηλεφωνικού του λογαριασμού θα μπορεί να τον  βλέπει και να τον  εξοφλεί.
Η έναρξη της δοκιμαστικής περιόδου και οι εγγραφές στην υπηρεσία My e-Bill θα ξεκινήσει την  Πέμπτη 18/12/2008.

----------


## alany

> Πολύ χρήσιμη υπηρεσία!
> 
> Μου αρέσει, επιπλέον που ενεργοποιείται απλά και εύκολα. Ας πάρουν παράδειγμα οι κύριοι της κοσμοτέ, που ζητούν για την αντίστοιχη ενεργοποίηση του myaccount "μήνα και έτος αρχικής ενεργοποίησης* καρτοκινήτου*" (!), "*ακριβές ποσό/ημερομηνία τελευταίας ανανέωσης" (!!), fax με φωτοαντίγραφο ταυτότητας* και άλλα αστεία..


Όπως θα ξέρεις όλα αυτά τα ζητάνε σε καρτοκινητά και για χρήστες που δεν έχουν τον κωδικό χρήστη, τον έχουν χάσει. Προσωπικά δεδομένα βλέπεις...

----------


## Georgevtr

Κύριε gravis,Άν μπορείτε να κατανοήσετε τις λέξεις 'αδυναμία συστήματος' (μου) τότε έχω λόγο απολογίας.....
Καλό θά ήταν επίσης, να μάθετε πρώτα να κάνετε quote,σε μία απάντηση κι έπειτα θα χαρούμε να κρίνουμε τα τυχόν κείμενα σας!Ευχαριστώ

----------


## NeK

Άμα δεν είναι online ανάλυση (πρόσφατων) χρεώσεων τότε δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι τόσο σημαντικό, έτσι και αλλιώς το μπιλετάκι μας έρχετε σπίτι. Και για να σας προλάβω ξέρω πολύ καλά πόσο δύσκολο (σχεδόν ανέφικτο) είναι να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ειδικά στα μεγέθη του ΟΤΕ, αλλά μόνο σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα δικαιολογούσα το παραπάνω δελτίο τύπου.

----------


## nosf1234

"κοιταει το ημερολογιο .... 2008 "     Τι λε ρε παιδι μου...εκαναν αυτο το πραγμα?

----------


## maik

> "κοιταει το ημερολογιο .... 2008 "     Τι λε ρε παιδι μου...εκαναν αυτο το πραγμα?


ΑΡΗΣ-ΑΕΚ ποσο βγηκε;

----------


## tupolev

> Άμα δεν είναι online ανάλυση (πρόσφατων) χρεώσεων τότε δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι τόσο σημαντικό, έτσι και αλλιώς το μπιλετάκι μας έρχετε σπίτι. Και για να σας προλάβω ξέρω πολύ καλά πόσο δύσκολο (σχεδόν ανέφικτο) είναι να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ειδικά στα μεγέθη του ΟΤΕ, αλλά μόνο σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα δικαιολογούσα το παραπάνω δελτίο τύπου.


Γιατί είναι δύσκολο να έχεις ανάλυση λογαριασμού σε πραγματικό χρόνο?

Η Forthnet το κάνει. Με μια μικρή καθυστέριση 1-2 ωρών.

----------


## maik

> Γιατί είναι δύσκολο να έχεις ανάλυση λογαριασμού σε πραγματικό χρόνο?
> 
> Η Forthnet το κάνει. Με μια μικρή καθυστέριση 1-2 ωρών.


Οταν θα φτασει το μεγεθος συνδρομητων του ΟΤΕ τοτε το ξανασυζηταμε.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Να φανταστώ ότι καμμία εταιρία τύπου ΟΤΕ δε προσφέρει στο εξωτερικό άμεση ανάλυση.. ε?

----------


## maik

> Να φανταστώ ότι καμμία εταιρία τύπου ΟΤΕ δε προσφέρει στο εξωτερικό άμεση ανάλυση.. ε?


Ε και;

----------


## furious99

Σταματηστε πια με αυτη την καραμελα οτι ειναι δυσκολο λογω αριθμου συνδρομητων κλπ. Οσο μεγαλωνει ο αριθμος των συνδρομητων, τοσο μεγαλωνουν και τα εσοδα, οποτε τα φραγκα τα εχουν. Εκει που δινουν τοσα εκατομμυρια ευρω για τις αθλιες διαφημισεις τυπου μεσου ανθρωπου και αηδιες, να βαλουν μερικα απο αυτα και να στησουν ενα server της προκοπης...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ε και;


Ερώτηση ήταν.

----------


## aiolos.01

Τι σημασία έχει αν είναι τελευταίος; Μια χαρά υπηρεσία είναι και καλά κάνει και την προσφέρει.

----------


## liago13

Το ηλεκτρονικο φακελωμα συνεχιζεται και πλεον αποκτα νεες διαστασεις.

Καλη και χρησιμη υπηρεσια, αλλα εμενα με φοβιζει το γεγονος οτι καποιος ψιλοχακερ θα μπορει να τσεκαρει τι τηλεφωνηματα εχει κανει το θυμα του.

----------


## gmmour

Off Topic





> Ποτέ.Η διαμάχη ανάμεσα στους Windows και τους Linux users καθώς και των οπαδών του πΟΤΕ και των εναλλακτικών είναι αέναη.


Η διαμάχη θα σταματήσει μόνο όταν εξαφανιστούν τα Windows ή ο ΟΤΕ αντίστοιχα...  :Razz: 







> Καλό! Αλλά όπως πάντα πρέπει να μας ταλαιπωρούν να τρέχουμε στα ote-shop. 
> Μηχανογράφηση δεν έχει αυτή η εταιρία;


Πρέπει να γίνει εξακρίβωση της ταυτοπροσωπίας για να βλέπεις τον λογαριασμό και την ανάλυση κλήσεων ιδιαίτερα! Είναι επιταγές της Αρχής Προστασίας Δεδομένων!
Απλά, οι εναλλακτικοί σου δίνουν τα username και password κατά την εγγραφή σου, π.χ. στο κινητό που δήλωσες για επικοινωνία.

----------


## thdrs

εάν όμως θέλουν πραγματικά να προωθήσουν τη νέα αυτή υπηρεσία, θα πρέπει να δώσουν και ένα οικονομικό κίνητρο για όσους πελάτες επιλέξουν να λαμβάνουν μόνο ηλεκτρονικό λογαιασμό. Έτσι θα γλυτώσουν και  κάμποσα δεντράκια....

Εκτός εάν το λόμπυ των εκτυπώσεων έχει βαθιές ρίζες στον οργανισμό....

----------


## noname85

δεν μπορουν να στελνουν μονο ηλεκτρονικους λογαριασμους!αλλη αξια εχει το γραφτο!!!

----------


## chrismasgr

Αυτήν την υπηρεσία με πήραν τηλέφωνο να μου "πασάρουν" φαίνεται και τον έστειλα στο διάλο για όλα τα κακά που έχω από τον οτε.

----------


## 21706

Στην αίτηση υπάρχουν και αυτές οι επιλογές:

  ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ (ΜΕΡΙΚΗ-ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ)
  ΑΠΟΚΡΥΨΗ ΤΡΙΩΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΩΝ ΨΗΦΙΩΝ ΚΑΛΟΥΜΕΝΩΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΩΝ (ΝΑΙ-ΟΧΙ)

Στο oteshop δεν μου έδωσαν καμιά αίτηση να υπογράψω και μου είπαν ότι τις
επιλογές αυτές θα τις κάνω κατά την ενεργοποίηση. Στην ενεργοποίηση όμως
που έκανα δεν υπήρχαν αυτές οι επιλογές.

----------


## emeliss

> Αυτήν την υπηρεσία με πήραν τηλέφωνο να μου "πασάρουν" φαίνεται και τον έστειλα στο διάλο για όλα τα κακά που έχω από τον οτε.


Είναι *δωρέαν* υπηρεσία. Κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί!

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στην αίτηση υπάρχουν και αυτές οι επιλογές:
> 
> ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ (ΜΕΡΙΚΗ-ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ)
> ΑΠΟΚΡΥΨΗ ΤΡΙΩΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΩΝ ΨΗΦΙΩΝ ΚΑΛΟΥΜΕΝΩΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΩΝ (ΝΑΙ-ΟΧΙ)
> 
> Στο oteshop δεν μου έδωσαν καμιά αίτηση να υπογράψω και μου είπαν ότι τις
> επιλογές αυτές θα τις κάνω κατά την ενεργοποίηση. Στην ενεργοποίηση όμως
> που έκανα δεν υπήρχαν αυτές οι επιλογές.


Μήπως υπάρχουν στην "Διαχείριση προφίλ χρήστη";
https://ebill.ote.gr/login

----------


## chrismasgr

[quote=emeliss;2527714]Είναι *δωρέαν* υπηρεσία. Κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί!


Αυτός που με πήρε τηλέφωνο δεν πρόλαβε να μου πει την υπηρεσία. Απλά μια υπόθεση κάνω .Του το έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο στα μούτρα αφού τον έβρισα για τις κακές υπηρεσίες internet που μου προσφέρει ο οτε.  :Thumb down:

----------


## xristos100

@ chrismasgr

διαφωνώ με τον τρόπο που διαμαρτυρήθηκες.

Πάντα πρεέπει να είμαστε ευγενικοί, και μην ξεχνάς ότι οι μόνοι που δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα είναι αυτοί.

----------


## andreasermones

> @ chrismasgr
> 
> διαφωνώ με τον τρόπο που διαμαρτυρήθηκες.
> 
> Πάντα πρεέπει να είμαστε ευγενικοί, και μην ξεχνάς ότι οι μόνοι που δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα είναι αυτοί.


+1000 απο εμενα δεν πρεπει να φερομαστε ετσι σε καποιον που δεν εχει σχεση με το προβλημα μας...τη δουλεια του κανει ο ανθρωπος...και ειναι και χαμηλης αμοιβης συνηθως πχ φοιτητες την κανουν τη δουλεια...ετυχε να κανω και γω καποτε.... :Razz:

----------


## Georgevtr

[QUOTE=chrismasgr;2527744]


> Είναι *δωρέαν* υπηρεσία. Κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί!
> 
> 
> Αυτός που με πήρε τηλέφωνο δεν πρόλαβε να μου πει την υπηρεσία. Απλά μια υπόθεση κάνω .Του το έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο στα μούτρα αφού τον έβρισα για τις κακές υπηρεσίες internet που μου προσφέρει ο οτε.


chrismasgr πρώτον είσαι off topic και δημιουργείς εντυπώσεις.Ontopic please!


Off Topic


		....by the way διαμαρτύρεσαι για τίς 'κακές' υπηρεσίες του ΟΤΕ,αλλά στα stats σου,βλέπω πάροχο Tellas.
Mήπως καί γία τήν κακοκαιρία φταίει ο ΟΤΕ,για σένα?   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Πλάκα έχουμε ώρες ώρες.

----------


## 21706

> Μήπως υπάρχουν στην "Διαχείριση προφίλ χρήστη";
> https://ebill.ote.gr/login


Όχι, η μόνη επιλογή που υπάρχει εκεί είναι αν «Επιθυμώ να λαμβάνω ενημέρωση 
για προσφορές, διαγωνισμούς, προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες του ΟΤΕ μέσω e-mail.»

Και κάτι άσχετο: Εδώ μπορεί να βρει κανείς τις διευθύνσεις και τα τηλέφωνα  
όλων των oteshop. Για τα υπόλοιπα καταστήματα του ΟΤΕ υπάρχει κάποια
αντίστοιχη σελίδα;

----------


## emeliss

Απο Δευτέρα ρώτα ξανά στο 134, ίσως έχει μάθει ωστόσο νέα και ο sexrazat.

Ποιά άλλα καταστήματα του ΟΤΕ θες;

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Άμα δεν είναι online ανάλυση (πρόσφατων) χρεώσεων τότε δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι τόσο σημαντικό, έτσι και αλλιώς το μπιλετάκι μας έρχετε σπίτι. Και για να σας προλάβω ξέρω πολύ καλά πόσο δύσκολο (σχεδόν ανέφικτο) είναι να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ειδικά στα μεγέθη του ΟΤΕ, αλλά μόνο σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα δικαιολογούσα το παραπάνω δελτίο τύπου.


Ποιό δελτίο τύπου;
 :What..?: 
Δεν βγήκε ΔΤ
http://www.ote.gr/portal/page/portal...ssRealeses2008

----------


## 21706

> Απο Δευτέρα ρώτα ξανά στο 134, ίσως έχει μάθει ωστόσο νέα και ο sexrazat.
> 
> Ποιά άλλα καταστήματα του ΟΤΕ θες;


Εκτός από τα oteshop ο ΟΤΕ έχει πολλά άλλα καταστήματα σε όλη
την Ελλάδα όπου εργάζονται υπάλληλοί του. Π.χ. το κεντρικό στο
Μαρούσι. Θα ήθελα τις διευθύνσεις τους (οδός, αριθμός) όπως 
δίνονται για τα oteshop.

----------


## emeliss

Τεχνικές υπηρεσίες εννοείς;

Αν ναι, συνήθως είναι μαζί με τα oteshop. Πολλά κτίρια είναι κλειστά και πάνε μόνο για τεχνικές εργασίες.

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλη λίστα με διευθύνσεις.

----------


## 21706

> Τεχνικές υπηρεσίες εννοείς;
> 
> Αν ναι, συνήθως είναι μαζί με τα oteshop. Πολλά κτίρια είναι κλειστά και πάνε μόνο για τεχνικές εργασίες.
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλη λίστα με διευθύνσεις.


Τεχνικές και διοικητικές. Θα ήταν χρήσιμη μια τέτοια λίστα γιατί
τα oteshop δεν είναι για όλα τα θέματα του ΟΤΕ που απασχολούν 
τους πολίτες.

----------


## sexrazat

> Στην αίτηση υπάρχουν και αυτές οι επιλογές:
> 
>   ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ (ΜΕΡΙΚΗ-ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ)
>   ΑΠΟΚΡΥΨΗ ΤΡΙΩΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΩΝ ΨΗΦΙΩΝ ΚΑΛΟΥΜΕΝΩΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΩΝ (ΝΑΙ-ΟΧΙ)
> 
> Στο oteshop δεν μου έδωσαν καμιά αίτηση να υπογράψω και μου είπαν ότι τις
> επιλογές αυτές θα τις κάνω κατά την ενεργοποίηση. Στην ενεργοποίηση όμως
> που έκανα δεν υπήρχαν αυτές οι επιλογές.


Χθες ήταν η πρώτη μέρα εφαρμογής της υπηρεσίας και πιθανόν αρκετά Oteshop να μην έχουν ακόμα την ενημέρωση και την εμπειρία που θα έπρεπε. 

Υπάρχει αίτηση στο Oteshop. Αν δεν τσεκάρεις στην ανάλυση το μερική ή το καθόλου και το αφήσεις κενό έρχεται κανονικά η ανάλυση. Υπολογίστε μετά τα Χριστούγεννα να ομαλοποιηθεί η κατάσταση που θα έχουν περαστεί κάποιες αιτήσεις από τα Oteshop και θα έχουν δει στην πράξη που μπορεί να κολλήσουν.

Ακόμα και στην ηλεκτρονική υποβολή πιθανόν τις πρώτες μέρες να υπάρχουν δυσλειτουργίες.

Σαν μέτρο δεν λύνει όλα τα προβλήματα (πχ online ενημέρωση σε πραγματικό χρόνο) αλλά βοηθάει αρκετά.

Πιθανόν να κολλάει στο μεγάλο αριθμό συνδρομητών (πάνω από 6.000.000), στα 100άδες κέντρα και στην ενοποίηση του λογισμικού όλων αυτών των κέντρων. Δεν είμαι και τεχνικός.

........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τεχνικές και διοικητικές. Θα ήταν χρήσιμη μια τέτοια λίστα γιατί
> τα oteshop δεν είναι για όλα τα θέματα του ΟΤΕ που απασχολούν 
> τους πολίτες.


Υποτίθεται ότι απευθύνεσαι εκεί και αυτοί σε παραπέμπουν στο αρμόδιο τμήμα και τηλέφωνο.
ή το συνηθέστερο δρομολογούν οι ίδιοι το αίτημά σου 
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να δημοσιοποιηθούν τα τηλ. και οι δνσεις όλων των υπηρεσιών του ΟΤΕ (τεχνικών και μη) μιας και οι αρμοδιότητες είναι αρκετά μπερδεμένες και ο απλός συνδρομητής δεν θα ήξερε που ακριβώς να απευθυνθεί

----------


## NeK

Αφού δεν είναι δελτίο τύπου μεταφέρθηκε στο Γεγονότα και Απόψεις.

----------


## 21706

> Υποτίθεται ότι απευθύνεσαι εκεί και αυτοί σε παραπέμπουν στο αρμόδιο τμήμα και τηλέφωνο.
> ή το συνηθέστερο δρομολογούν οι ίδιοι το αίτημά σου 
> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να δημοσιοποιηθούν τα τηλ. και οι δνσεις όλων των υπηρεσιών του ΟΤΕ (τεχνικών και μη) μιας και οι αρμοδιότητες είναι αρκετά μπερδεμένες και ο απλός συνδρομητής δεν θα ήξερε που ακριβώς να απευθυνθεί


Δυστυχώς χωρίς μια τέτοια λίστα ούτε οι υπάλληλοι στα oteshop μπορούν να
ξέρουν τις διευθύνσεις και τις αρμοδιότητες όλων των υπηρεσιών του ΟΤΕ 
σε μια μεγάλη πόλη. Μπερδεμένες αρμοδιότητες έχουν και άλλοι φορείς αλλά
αυτό δεν τους εμποδίζει να δημοσιοποιούν τις διευθύνσεις και τα τηλέφωνα
των υπηρεσιών τους.

----------


## emeliss

Το oteshop στην Λάρισα μπορεί να μην έχει στοιχεία για την Αλεξανδρούπολη αλλά θα έχει σίγουρα για την Λάρισα.

Δεν μιλάμε για φορέα αλλά για εταιρεία. Για την εξυπηρέτηση υπάρχουν τα καταστήματα, το 134, www.oteshop.gr τα οποία μπορούν να σε παραπέμψουν σίγουρα στον αρμόδιο σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις.

----------


## 21706

> Το oteshop στην Λάρισα μπορεί να μην έχει στοιχεία για την Αλεξανδρούπολη αλλά θα έχει σίγουρα για την Λάρισα.


Το oteshop στη Θεσσαλονίκη ή στην Αθήνα;

----------


## emeliss

Στο κάθε κατάστημα ξέρουν τους αρμόδιους για την περιοχή του. Μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## ipo

Πήγα σε ΟΤΕshop για να υπογράψω την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης της υπηρεσίας "My e-Bill", αλλά δεν ήξεραν οι δύο υπάλληλοι περί τίνος πρόκειται. Τους τη δείχνω στο internet (ο ένας δεν ήξερε καν ότι έχουν internet στο κατάστημα), κατεβάζω την αίτηση, την εκτυπώνω, την υπογράφω και τους λέω να την προωθήσουν όταν τους ενημερώσουν.

Στο τέλος αποδείχτηκε ότι μόνο ο προϊστάμενος του καταστήματος είχε ακούσει για την υπηρεσία που ξεκίνησε προχτές και μου είπε ότι είναι νωρίς για να ζητάω ενεργοποίηση. Μου είπε να ξαναπεράσω σε καμία εβδομάδα που θα τους έχουν ενημερώσει.

Το γεγονός αυτό με οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι μερικοί στο τμήμα οργάνωσης του ΟΤΕ, τρέχουν και δε φτάνουν να βγάλουν στον αέρα υπηρεσίες χωρίς να έχουν ενημερώσει το δίκτυο καταστημάτων. Τελικά ο πελάτης ταλαιπωρείται για να ενεργοποιήσει μία υπηρεσία, η οποία σχεδιάστηκε για να προσελκύσει πελάτες... Οξύμωρο δεν είναι;

----------


## Spanos

> Δυστυχώς χωρίς μια τέτοια λίστα ούτε οι υπάλληλοι στα oteshop μπορούν να
> ξέρουν τις διευθύνσεις και τις αρμοδιότητες όλων των υπηρεσιών του ΟΤΕ 
> σε μια μεγάλη πόλη. Μπερδεμένες αρμοδιότητες έχουν και άλλοι φορείς αλλά
> αυτό δεν τους εμποδίζει να δημοσιοποιούν τις διευθύνσεις και τα τηλέφωνα
> των υπηρεσιών τους.


Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι υπηρεσία, είναι εταιρεία. Δε σου αρέσει φέυγεις.

----------


## emeliss

@ipo
Έχεις δίκιο. Δεν ξεκινάς νέα πράγματα Παρασκευή και φροντίζεις να ενημερώνεις τους αρμόδιους κάποιες μέρες πριν για τις αλλαγές.

----------


## 21706

> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι υπηρεσία, είναι εταιρεία. Δε σου αρέσει φέυγεις.


Ποιος είπε ότι είναι υπηρεσία, ότι έχει υπηρεσίες είπα.

----------


## gmmour

> Στο κάθε κατάστημα ξέρουν τους αρμόδιους για την περιοχή του. Μην ανησυχείς.


Ο ΟΤΕ όμως είναι πλέον  σύγχρονη εταιρεία, δεν μπορεί ο πελάτης να ψάχνει μόνος του να βρει την αρμόδια υπηρεσία να πάρει τηλέφωνο τον προϊστάμενο κτλ. όπως κάνει με τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες!

Το θεωρώ σωστό αυτό που λες emeliss ότι ο πελάτης πρέπει να βλέπει μπροστά του μόνο τα oteshop και τους εκπαιδευμένους υπαλλήλους που θα αναλαμβάνουν να προωθήσουν το αίτημα του πελάτη χωρίς αυτός να χρειαστεί να τρέχει για "να βρει το δίκιο του"!

Οπότε, νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση είναι άτοπη, το κατά τόπους oteshop ξέρει όπως και πρέπει, να λύνει τα αιτήματα των πελατών. Δεν χρειάζεται ο πελάτης να μπλέκει με την εσωτερική οργάνωση του ΟΤΕ!

Το θέμα εδώ είναι το ebill και νομίζω ότι είναι θετικό βήμα από τον ΟΤΕ!

----------


## 21706

> Οπότε, νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση είναι άτοπη, το κατά τόπους oteshop ξέρει όπως και πρέπει, να λύνει τα αιτήματα των πελατών. Δεν χρειάζεται ο πελάτης να μπλέκει με την εσωτερική οργάνωση του ΟΤΕ!


Ωραίο θα ήταν αυτό αλλά δυστυχώς τα oteshop δεν έχουν αρμοδιότητα
για όλα τα θέματα του ΟΤΕ που απασχολούν τους πολίτες και
αναγκαστικά σε στέλνουν να μπλέξεις  με την εσωτερική οργάνωση του ΟΤΕ!

----------


## Papados

Εγω ενημερώθηκα για την υπηρεσία απο το 134 όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο για πρόβλημα στην ανάλυση του λογαριασμού.
Το θέμα είναι οτι χρειάζεται αίτηση από την αρχή για να σου δώσουνε τον κώδικο...

----------


## gmmour

Αν βάλεις e-bill, προφανώς δεν σου στέλνουν έντυπη ανάλυση, ε;
Κάποιοι εναλλακτικοί (για οικολογικούς λόγους), χρεώνουν την έντυπη ανάλυση και σε αναγκάζουν να πάρεις ηλεκτρονική... Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν ο ΟΤΕ ως πάροχος καθολικής υπηρεσίας είναι υποχρεωμένος να εκδίδει έντυπη ανάλυση δωρεάν ή αν καλύπτεται η υποχρέωσή του με ηλεκτρονική ανάλυση!

----------


## 21706

> Αν βάλεις e-bill, προφανώς δεν σου στέλνουν έντυπη ανάλυση, ε;
> Κάποιοι εναλλακτικοί (για οικολογικούς λόγους), χρεώνουν την έντυπη ανάλυση και σε αναγκάζουν να πάρεις ηλεκτρονική... Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν ο ΟΤΕ ως πάροχος καθολικής υπηρεσίας είναι υποχρεωμένος να εκδίδει έντυπη ανάλυση δωρεάν ή αν καλύπτεται η υποχρέωσή του με ηλεκτρονική ανάλυση!


Στην αίτηση υπάρχουν δύο όροι (9, 10) για το θέμα αυτό.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Το oteshop στην Λάρισα μπορεί να μην έχει στοιχεία για την Αλεξανδρούπολη αλλά θα έχει σίγουρα για την Λάρισα.
> 
> Δεν μιλάμε για φορέα αλλά για εταιρεία. Για την εξυπηρέτηση υπάρχουν τα καταστήματα, το 134, www.oteshop.gr τα οποία μπορούν να σε παραπέμψουν σίγουρα στον αρμόδιο σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις.


Τώρα έπεσες διάνα emeliss,μιας και η αλεξανδρούπολη έχει στοιχεία για όλους μας,αφού το τμήμα αριθμοδότησης του ΟΤΕ,εδρέυει εκεί :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: roumanos21r πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πήγα σε ΟΤΕshop για να υπογράψω την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης της υπηρεσίας "My e-Bill", αλλά δεν ήξεραν οι δύο υπάλληλοι περί τίνος πρόκειται. Τους τη δείχνω στο internet (ο ένας δεν ήξερε καν ότι έχουν internet στο κατάστημα), κατεβάζω την αίτηση, την εκτυπώνω, την υπογράφω και τους λέω να την προωθήσουν όταν τους ενημερώσουν.
> 
> Στο τέλος αποδείχτηκε ότι μόνο ο προϊστάμενος του καταστήματος είχε ακούσει για την υπηρεσία που ξεκίνησε προχτές και μου είπε ότι είναι νωρίς για να ζητάω ενεργοποίηση. Μου είπε να ξαναπεράσω σε καμία εβδομάδα που θα τους έχουν ενημερώσει.
> 
> Το γεγονός αυτό με οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι μερικοί στο τμήμα οργάνωσης του ΟΤΕ, τρέχουν και δε φτάνουν να βγάλουν στον αέρα υπηρεσίες χωρίς να έχουν ενημερώσει το δίκτυο καταστημάτων. Τελικά ο πελάτης ταλαιπωρείται για να ενεργοποιήσει μία υπηρεσία, η οποία σχεδιάστηκε για να προσελκύσει πελάτες... Οξύμωρο δεν είναι;


Mόνο οξύμωρο?...
Αλλά τί συζητάμε?Η υπηρεσία είναι διαθέσιμη και το 'μέγαρο', ουτε επίσημη ανακοίνωση δεν έβγαλε.
Σκεφτείτε,τί πληροφόρηση έχουν οι εργαζόμενοι τους..... :Scared:

----------


## kennyyy

> "κοιταει το ημερολογιο .... 2008 "     Τι λε ρε παιδι μου...εκαναν αυτο το πραγμα?


Πολύ καλή κίνηση και πρέπει να δώσουμε τα συγχαρητήρια καθώς έστω και καθυστερημένα ο ΟΤΕ έφτασε στο...2000!!! :Laughing:  8 χρόνια πίσω είναι άξια συγχαρητηρίων καθώς εντελώς σοβαρά δείχνει πρόοδο.

........Auto merged post: kennyyy πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Άμα δεν είναι online ανάλυση (πρόσφατων) χρεώσεων τότε δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι τόσο σημαντικό, έτσι και αλλιώς το μπιλετάκι μας έρχετε σπίτι. Και για να σας προλάβω ξέρω πολύ καλά πόσο δύσκολο (σχεδόν ανέφικτο) είναι να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ειδικά στα μεγέθη του ΟΤΕ, αλλά μόνο σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα δικαιολογούσα το παραπάνω δελτίο τύπου.


Δεν είναι δύσκολο τεχνικά. Απλά έχει κόστος το οποίο ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να το υποστεί χωρίς κάποιο όφελος. Από το business δηλαδή θα κολλούσε παρά από το engineering.
Και ναι, αν ήταν near real time θα είχε πολύ περισσότερο νόημα. Αν κρατούσε όλους τους λογαριασμούς (μα καλά που τα αποθηκεύουν τα στοιχεία και έχει τόσο κόστος; Σε oracle?!!!) θα είχε πολύ νόημα  :Wink:  
Αυτά τα είχε ακόμα και η vivodi περίπου το 2004...!

........Auto merged post: kennyyy πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πήγα σε ΟΤΕshop για να υπογράψω την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης της υπηρεσίας "My e-Bill", αλλά δεν ήξεραν οι δύο υπάλληλοι περί τίνος πρόκειται. Τους τη δείχνω στο internet (ο ένας δεν ήξερε καν ότι έχουν internet στο κατάστημα), κατεβάζω την αίτηση, την εκτυπώνω, την υπογράφω και τους λέω να την προωθήσουν όταν τους ενημερώσουν.
> 
> Στο τέλος αποδείχτηκε ότι μόνο ο προϊστάμενος του καταστήματος είχε ακούσει για την υπηρεσία που ξεκίνησε προχτές και μου είπε ότι είναι νωρίς για να ζητάω ενεργοποίηση. Μου είπε να ξαναπεράσω σε καμία εβδομάδα που θα τους έχουν ενημερώσει.
> 
> Το γεγονός αυτό με οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι μερικοί στο τμήμα οργάνωσης του ΟΤΕ, τρέχουν και δε φτάνουν να βγάλουν στον αέρα υπηρεσίες χωρίς να έχουν ενημερώσει το δίκτυο καταστημάτων. Τελικά ο πελάτης ταλαιπωρείται για να ενεργοποιήσει μία υπηρεσία, η οποία σχεδιάστηκε για να προσελκύσει πελάτες... Οξύμωρο δεν είναι;


Δίκιο έχεις αλλά δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ περίεργο. Θα τους έστειλαν ένα email για τη νέα υπηρεσία περί τίνος πρόκειται και θα ξέχασε/ανέβαλλε για μερικές μέρες ο προιστάμενος να το πει στους υπαλλήλους. 
Το απαράδεκτο είναι που σου είπε να έρθεις σε 1 βδομάδα. Εντελώς νοοτροπία Δημοσίου, αλλά οι υπάλληλοι δε νομίζω να φταίνε σε τίποτα.

----------


## 21706

Έχει ενεργοποιήσει κανείς το e-bill;
Στη  «Διαχείριση Προφίλ Χρήστη» δίνω το Όνομα Χρήστη και 
το  Συνθηματικό πρόσβασης και μπαίνω κανονικά.
Στο «My ebill Παρουσίαση & Εξόφληση» δίνω τα ίδια στοιχεία και
μου βγάζει «Δώσατε εσφαλμένο Όνομα Χρήστη ή Κωδικό Πρόσβασης!»

Όλα αυτά στη σελίδα http://www.oteshop.gr/myebill/

----------


## cuper

Πριν από λίγο πάντως σε κεντρικό κατάστημα oteshop στη Θεσ/νικη (Τσιμισκή), πέρασα να συμπληρώσω την αίτηση, αλλά έκπληκτοι οι 2 υπάλληλοι, μου είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει τέτοια υπηρεσία  :Razz: 
Φαίνεται ακόμα δεν έχει ενημερωθεί όλο το δίκτυο καταστημάτων

----------


## Chris_Nik

Παρα πολυ καλα....
Μπραβο στο ΟΤΕ...... :One thumb up:

----------


## alek2002

ΚΑΛΛΙΟ ΑΡΓΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΤΕ :ROFL:

----------


## fadasma

Αν είναι όπως το e-bill της cosmote τότε θα πρέπει να εκδοθεί ο λογαριασμός για να δεις τις κλήσεις που έχεις κάνει. Δε θα είναι *real time.*

----------


## nickcompact

μπραβο ο οτε....

----------


## Georgevtr

> Αν είναι όπως το e-bill της cosmote τότε θα πρέπει να εκδοθεί ο λογαριασμός για να δεις τις κλήσεις που έχεις κάνει. Δε θα είναι *real time.*


Αν δέν είναι real time τότε δέν ωφελεί.Πάντως οί υπάλληλοι του 134 είναι πλήρως ανενημέρωτοι.

----------


## Soti

Απλά αυτονόητη υπηρεσία θα έλεγα...

----------


## trd64

Αποκλείεται να είναι real-time. Θα χάσουν τεράστια ποσά αν δεν κάνουν τις λαμογιές τους.

Προσωπικά, χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά VOIP και αυτοί μου στέλνουν λογαριασμό με €5 (με κλήσεις μικρής διάρκειας - δεν φαίνεται ο αριθμός).

Σε λίγο επιλέγω κάποιο double play και ησυχάζω από αυτούς μιας και καλή (αν και φοβάμαι οτι θα αποκτήσω  άλλους να με εκνευρίζουν).

----------


## gtl

> Αποκλείεται να είναι real-time. Θα χάσουν τεράστια ποσά αν δεν κάνουν τις λαμογιές τους.
> 
> Προσωπικά, χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά VOIP και αυτοί μου στέλνουν λογαριασμό με €5 (με κλήσεις μικρής διάρκειας - δεν φαίνεται ο αριθμός).
> 
> Σε λίγο επιλέγω κάποιο double play και ησυχάζω από αυτούς μιας και καλή (αν και φοβάμαι οτι θα αποκτήσω  άλλους να με εκνευρίζουν).


Εγώ πάλι ανυπομονώ να επιστρέψω στις αγκάλες του οτε. Η ποιότητα υπηρεσιών των εναλλακτικών (και το ύφος των υπαλλήλων τους) ανταγωνίζεται επάξια τον μονοπωλιακό οτε της δεκαετίας του '80. Βαρέθηκα τις ταχύτητες isdn σε γραμμές "24Mbits", τα εξωπραγματικά pings, τα λάθη των λογιστηρίων που δεν διορθώνονται παρά τις αλλεπάλληλες διαβεβαιώσεις, τις σαραντάλεπτες αναμονές και τους θρασείς υπαλλήλους.

Βέβαια ο οτε δεν είναι "απροβλημάτιστος" όπως λένε οι φίλοι του. Απλώς ενεργεί για να επιλύσει τα προβλήματα όταν αυτά προκύπτουν.

Στον ΟΤΕ επέστρεψα δύο φορές λανθασμένο router που μου έστειλαν, μέχρι να φέρουν αυτό που είχα συμφωνήσει με τον πωλητή τους (στην Tellas επί δυόμισι μήνες ζητούσαν συγγνώμη και διαβεβαίωναν ότι θα έρθει "την επόμενη βδομάδα" μέχρι που ακύρωσα την παραγγελία - την οποία όμως χρέωσαν στον λογαριασμό μου!).

Στον ΟΤΕ αγανάκτισα που έπεσα στα 200-500k/sec στην 24άρα μου γραμμή για δύο βδομάδες, μέχρι να επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα (που αφορούσε το κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης). Στην Tellas ολόκληρη η Βόρεια Ελλάδα συμπληρώνει 2,5 μήνες με ταχύτητες 30k/sec, για τις οποίες αδιαφορούν πλήρως.

Με τον ΟΤΕ εκνευρίστηκα που αυθαίρετα μείωσαν τον συγχρονισμό της 24άρας μου από τα 16-17Mbits στα 14-15Mbits. Στην Tellas έχουν σετάρει το σύστημα με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε σχεδόν καμμία "24άρα" να μην υπερβαίνει τα... 12Mbits.

Από τον ΟΤΕ οι υπάλληλοι της τηλεφωνικής υποστήριξης και των πωλήσεων είναι ευγενικοί και οι αναμονές δεν υπερβαίνουν τα 5-6 λεπτά. Στην Tellas έχουν το ύφος βαριεστημένου και θρασύ δημοσιουπάλληλου, για το οποίο πρέπει να αναμένω σαράντα και πενήντα λεπτά.

Στον ΟΤΕ το τηλέφωνό μου απλώς δουλεύει. Στην Τελλάς δουλεύει... με την δεύτερη ή τρίτη φορά που καλώ.

Στον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να πληρώσω 60 ευρώ γι'αυτά που η Tellas δίνει προς 40 ευρώ. Μικρό τίμημα για σαρανταπλάσια ταχύτητα και -συγκριτικά- μεγαλύτερη ψυχική ηρεμία.

Ελπίζω οι εναλλακτικοί να αρχίσουν να σοβαρεύονται σχετικά με την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρουν. Αλλά θα περάσει πάρα πολύς καιρός μέχρι να ξαναγίνω beta-tester των άθλιων "παροχών" τους. Δύο χρόνια είναι υπεραρκετός χρόνος για να σχεδιάσει κανείς μια υπηρεσία που λειτουργεί.

----------


## ipo

> Έχει ενεργοποιήσει κανείς το e-bill;
> Στη  «Διαχείριση Προφίλ Χρήστη» δίνω το Όνομα Χρήστη και 
> το  Συνθηματικό πρόσβασης και μπαίνω κανονικά.
> Στο «My ebill Παρουσίαση & Εξόφληση» δίνω τα ίδια στοιχεία και
> μου βγάζει «Δώσατε εσφαλμένο Όνομα Χρήστη ή Κωδικό Πρόσβασης!»
> 
> Όλα αυτά στη σελίδα http://www.oteshop.gr/myebill/


Εγώ μπαίνω κανονικά.

Εκτός από εγγραφή, έχεις κάνει ενεργοποίηση (δηλαδή το 3ο βήμα), εισάγοντας ΑΦΜ και τον 16ψήφιο κωδικό ενεργοποίησης που σου έδωσαν στο υποκατάστημα του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## 21706

> Εγώ μπαίνω κανονικά.
> 
> Εκτός από εγγραφή, έχεις κάνει ενεργοποίηση (δηλαδή το 3ο βήμα), εισάγοντας ΑΦΜ και τον 16ψήφιο κωδικό ενεργοποίησης που σου έδωσαν στο υποκατάστημα του ΟΤΕ;


Το ξαναδοκίμασα και τώρα μπαίνω κανονικά!

----------


## gatoulas

Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με της cosmote σε άλλα χρωματάκια.
Εργαλείο όμως για εμάς που τα ταχυδρομεία είναι λίιιιιιγοοοοο αργααααααααααα.....

----------


## sexrazat

Και εγώ από σήμερα μπαίνω κανονικά ενώ μέχρι χθες όχι αν και είχα κάνει κανονικά την ενεργοποίηση από την πρώτη μέρα.

Προφανώς άρχισε να τσουλάει το πράγμα και επιβεβαιώνεται και στην πράξη ότι αφορά μόνο λογαριασμούς που έχουν εκδοθεί και όχι σε real time. Σε μένα που δεν έχει εκδοθεί ακόμα ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός μου βγάζει ότι δεν υπάρχει αρχείο για εξαγωγή.

----------


## 21706

Νομίζω ότι το e-bill είναι χρήσιμο μόνο σε όσους δεν έχουν web banking (που είναι
και χωρίς πιστωτική κάρτα). Για όλους τους άλλους δεν βλέπω σε τι χρησιμεύει.

----------


## fadasma

> Νομίζω ότι το e-bill είναι χρήσιμο μόνο σε όσους δεν έχουν web banking (που είναι
> και χωρίς πιστωτική κάρτα). Για όλους τους άλλους δεν βλέπω σε τι χρησιμεύει.


Έχει *χρήσιμα στατιστικά* όπως ποιους αριθμούς καλείς περισσότερο (αστικούς, υπεραστικούς), ποιες ώρες της ημέρας μιλάς περισσότερο κ.α.
Απλά για να λειτουργήσει σωστά αυτό πρέπει να έχει αρκετά στοιχεία, δηλ. να περάσουν μήνες και να μαζευτούν 2-3 λογαριασμοί.

----------


## sdikr

> Αποκλείεται να είναι real-time. Θα χάσουν τεράστια ποσά αν δεν κάνουν τις λαμογιές τους.
> 
> Προσωπικά, χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά VOIP και αυτοί μου στέλνουν λογαριασμό με €5 (με κλήσεις μικρής διάρκειας - δεν φαίνεται ο αριθμός).
> 
> Σε λίγο επιλέγω κάποιο double play και ησυχάζω από αυτούς μιας και καλή (αν και φοβάμαι οτι θα αποκτήσω  άλλους να με εκνευρίζουν).


το θέμα είναι,  έχεις κάποια   απόδειξη  οτι κάνουν  λαμογιες;   
Αν ναι  κάνε χρήση αυτής και θα βρείς ακρή,    σε αλλού πρόσοχή στις   fax/data  κλήσεις

----------


## 21706

> Έχει *χρήσιμα στατιστικά* όπως ποιους αριθμούς καλείς περισσότερο (αστικούς, υπεραστικούς), ποιες ώρες της ημέρας μιλάς περισσότερο κ.α.
> Απλά για να λειτουργήσει σωστά αυτό πρέπει να έχει αρκετά στοιχεία, δηλ. να περάσουν μήνες και να μαζευτούν 2-3 λογαριασμοί.


Ναι, αυτά είναι χρήσιμα στατιστικά για το αφεντικό μιας υπηρεσίας
που τα τηλέφωνά της τα χρησιμοποιούν οι υπάλληλοι.
Γι'αυτόν που έχει ένα τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι του δεν νομίζω ότι
έχουν κάποιο ενδιαφέρον. Κρίνω βέβαια από τον εαυτό μου
και μπορεί να κάνω λάθος...

----------


## trd64

> το θέμα είναι,  έχεις κάποια   απόδειξη  οτι κάνουν  λαμογιες;   
> Αν ναι  κάνε χρήση αυτής και θα βρείς ακρή,    σε αλλού πρόσοχή στις   fax/data  κλήσεις


Έχω αποδείξεις μιας και το τηλέφωνο το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο εγώ και κανένας άλλος, ενώ δεν έχω συνδεδεμένο fax,

Ξέρω οτι άκρη δεν θα βρω γι' αυτό και θα πάω σε double play λύση αν και φοβάμαι οτι εκεί θα έχω άλλου είδους προβλήματα.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Ναι, αυτά είναι χρήσιμα στατιστικά για το αφεντικό μιας υπηρεσίας
> που τα τηλέφωνά της τα χρησιμοποιούν οι υπάλληλοι.
> Γι'αυτόν που έχει ένα τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι του δεν νομίζω ότι
> έχουν κάποιο ενδιαφέρον. Κρίνω βέβαια από τον εαυτό μου
> και μπορεί να κάνω λάθος...


O καθ' ένας μας,για τούς δικούς του λόγους.Χρήσιμη καί δωρεάν :Wink:

----------


## alany

Ενεργοποίησα και εγώ την υπηρεσία. Απλή και εύκολη η διαδικασία εγγραφής-ενεργοποίησης. Μετά την ενεργοποίηση σου λέει ότι θα έχεις πρόσβαση στον λογαριασμό σου έπειτα από 24 ώρες όπως και έγινε. Το περιβάλλον είναι ίδιο με το ebill της cosmote με ελάχιστες διαφορές.
Πολύ καλή κίνηση μιας και θα έχουμε και δωρεάν ανάλυση κλήσεων για όλες τις κλήσεις.

----------


## sculper

καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.
εχθές ενεργοποίησα και εγώ την υπηρεσία...
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι


επειδή ο πατέρας μου δεν το έχει το θέμα της τεχνολογίας...θα μπορούσαν να έρχονται οι λογαριασμοί στο δικό μου μαιλ??? το οποίο όμως το έχω δηλωμένο και για το δικό μου σταθερό!
τι λέτε γίνεται?

----------


## Georgevtr

> καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.
> εχθές ενεργοποίησα και εγώ την υπηρεσία...
> θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι
> 
> 
> επειδή ο πατέρας μου δεν το έχει το θέμα της τεχνολογίας...θα μπορούσαν να έρχονται οι λογαριασμοί στο δικό μου μαιλ??? το οποίο όμως το έχω δηλωμένο και για το δικό μου σταθερό!
> τι λέτε γίνεται?


Θαρρώ πώς ναί,αρκεί να το ζητήσει ο κάτοχος τής γραμμής.

----------


## alany

> καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.
> εχθές ενεργοποίησα και εγώ την υπηρεσία...
> θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι
> 
> 
> επειδή ο πατέρας μου δεν το έχει το θέμα της τεχνολογίας...θα μπορούσαν να έρχονται οι λογαριασμοί στο δικό μου μαιλ??? το οποίο όμως το έχω δηλωμένο και για το δικό μου σταθερό!
> τι λέτε γίνεται?


Μπορείς να κάνεις αλλαγή μέσα από το " Διαχείριση Προφίλ Χρήστη" που έχει εδώ http://www.oteshop.gr/page_content.asp?wid=631&hop=h

----------


## Georgevtr

Σήμερα έκανα την πληρωμή μέσω πιστωτικής κάρτας.Γνωρίζουμε εάν χρεωνόμαστε κάποιο ποσό extra?

----------


## Papados

Λοιπόν σήμερα έκανα αίτηση και ενεργοποίησα την υπηρεσία για κάποιες τηλεφωνικές γραμμές.
Επειδή οι τηλεφωνικές γραμμές είναι στο ίδιο όνομα ζήτησα να μπουν κάτω από τον ίδιο κωδικό ενεργοποίησης.
Μου είπαν ότι αυτό δεν γίνετε και μου δώσαν κάμποσους κωδικούς ενεργοποίησης.
Επειδή δεν με έπεισε η απάντηση, πήρα το 134 και ρώτησα εάν αυτό που ζητάω γίνετε. Και φυσικά πηρα θετική απάντηση απο 2 διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους.

Ξαναεπικοινωνώ με το κατάστημα του οτε, τους λέω τα καθέκαστα και μου λένε οτι στο 134 δεν είναι ενημερωμένοι. ΟΚ λέω πάμε παρακάτω.

Ξεκινάω ενεργοποιήσεις και αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα. "το e-mail σας χρησιμοποιήται απο αλλον"

Λογικο. Χρησιμοποιηται απο εμένα στην πρώτη εγγραφή που έκανα!!!
Ξαναπέρνω ΟΤΕ τους ξαναεξηγώ το πρόβλημα και μου υπόσχονται ότι θα το ψάξουν.
Πράγματι μετά απο μιση ώρα χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο και ακούω το Θεϊκό.

"Δυστυχώς κύριε δεν γίνετε κάτι άλλο θα πρέπει να ανοιξετε ξεχωριστούς λογαριασμούς e-mail για κάθε τηλεφωνικό αριθμό. Ισως στο μέλλον φτιάχτει αυτό που ζητάτε, αλλά ακόμα η υπηρεσία είναι καινούργια"

Αρα εγώ θα χρειαστώ 1 e-mail / τηλεφωνικό αριθμό.

ΕΛΕΟΣ :Mad: 

Να σημειώσω ότι όλοι ήταν ευγενέστατοι ακόμα και η κοπελιά που "έπρηξα" :Wink:

----------


## Georgevtr

Papados αυτό ισχύει: "Δυστυχώς κύριε δεν γίνετε κάτι άλλο θα πρέπει να ανοιξετε ξεχωριστούς λογαριασμούς e-mail για κάθε τηλεφωνικό αριθμό. Ισως στο μέλλον φτιάχτει αυτό που ζητάτε, αλλά ακόμα η υπηρεσία είναι καινούργια"
Όσον αφορά τούς κωδικούς σου,τους αλλάζεις μετά και έχεις 1 κωδικό για όλους τους λογαριασμούς.Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## Papados

> Papados αυτό ισχύει: "Δυστυχώς κύριε δεν γίνετε κάτι άλλο θα πρέπει να ανοιξετε ξεχωριστούς λογαριασμούς e-mail για κάθε τηλεφωνικό αριθμό. Ισως στο μέλλον φτιάχτει αυτό που ζητάτε, αλλά ακόμα η υπηρεσία είναι καινούργια"
> Όσον αφορά τούς κωδικούς σου,τους αλλάζεις μετά και έχεις 1 κωδικό για όλους τους λογαριασμούς.Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.


Ο προβληματισμός μου ήταν γιατί δεν καταχωρούν τηλέφωνα κάτω από τον ίδιο ΑΦΜ.
Οσο για του κωδικούς κλπ. λύση βρίσκετε αλλά δεν είναι εξυπηρετικό.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## spartak

Ενεργοποίησα την υπηρεσία πριν λίγες μέρες. Στη συνέχεια εκδόθηκε ο λογαριασμός μου αλλά εγώ δε βλέπω τίποτε ακόμα.... Στο 134 δεν έχουν ιδέα .....
Κανείς που να γνωρίζει;

----------


## 21706

> Ενεργοποίησα την υπηρεσία πριν λίγες μέρες. Στη συνέχεια εκδόθηκε ο λογαριασμός μου αλλά εγώ δε βλέπω τίποτε ακόμα.... Στο 134 δεν έχουν ιδέα .....
> Κανείς που να γνωρίζει;


Ο λογαριασμός που πήρες τώρα έχει εκδοθεί πολύ νωρίτερα.

----------


## spartak

> Ο λογαριασμός που πήρες τώρα έχει εκδοθεί πολύ νωρίτερα.


Δεν έχω λάβει το λογαρισμό ακόμα. Μου είπαν οι ίδιοι οτι εκδόθηκε.

----------


## hadderakk

Χρησιμοτατο θεωρητικα, αλλα οι τεχνικες εγγραφης χρηστων και οι περιορισμοι διαχειρισης _α-λα-Rainbow_ (μπρρρ, θεος φυλαξοι) δεν εχουν λογικη εδω πολλα χρονια.

Ημαρτον, ας εκαναν τη διασταυρωση στοιχειων με αλλο τροπο (συνδυασμος κωδικου ηλ. πληρωμης/αφμ...κ.α.) απο το να σε τραβανε στα εναπομειναντα καταστηματα τους και γι' αυτο δεν θα δουν και τη φοβερη ανταποκριση, κατι που ετσι κι αλλιως δεν το θελουν (κανει τις βδελλες γραφειου να εργαζονται παραπανω...)  :Wink:

----------


## 21706

> Δεν έχω λάβει το λογαρισμό ακόμα. Μου είπαν οι ίδιοι οτι εκδόθηκε.


Αν εκδόθηκε πριν από την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας δεν θα εμφανιστεί.

----------


## spartak

> Αν εκδόθηκε πριν από την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας δεν θα εμφανιστεί.


Αφου λέω ότι ο λογαριασμός εκδόθηκε ΜΕΤΑ την ενεργοποίηση (στο αρχικό μου μήνυμα).

----------


## gatoulas

> Papados αυτό ισχύει: "Δυστυχώς κύριε δεν γίνετε κάτι άλλο θα πρέπει να ανοιξετε ξεχωριστούς λογαριασμούς e-mail για κάθε τηλεφωνικό αριθμό. Ισως στο μέλλον φτιάχτει αυτό που ζητάτε, αλλά ακόμα η υπηρεσία είναι καινούργια"
> Όσον αφορά τούς κωδικούς σου,τους αλλάζεις μετά και έχεις 1 κωδικό για όλους τους λογαριασμούς.Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.


Εγω το καημένο πως έχω ένα profile για όλα τα νούμερα;  :Drunk:

----------


## Papados

> Εγω το καημένο πως έχω ένα profile για όλα τα νούμερα;


Μήπως όλα τα νουμερα σου έρχονται σε έναν λογαριασμό. Από ότι μου είπαν έχει να κανει με τον αριθμό λογαριασμού.

----------


## gatoulas

Τσου. Άλλος αριθμός λογ/σμού. Άλλη πόλη τα τηλέφωνα. Ίδια διεύθυνση για λογαριασμούς μόνο.

----------


## Papados

Κι εμένα ίδια διεύθυνση είναι.. Γιατί μου ξηγηθηκαν έτσι εμένα  :Sorry:

----------


## 16v_gsi

Έχω 2 συνδέσεις στον ίδιο χώρο. Απ' ότι είδα δεν γίνεται να βλέπεις και τις 2 συνδέσεις στο ίδιο profile. Πήγα να δημιουργήσω και 2ο profile και πρέπει να δηλώσω διαφορετικό username και email.
Καλά γιατί δεν αφήνουν σε ένα profile να μπορείς να βλέπεις όλες τις συνδέσεις σου;  :Thumb down:

----------


## Georgevtr

> Έχω 2 συνδέσεις στον ίδιο χώρο. Απ' ότι είδα δεν γίνεται να βλέπεις και τις 2 συνδέσεις στο ίδιο profile. Πήγα να δημιουργήσω και 2ο profile και πρέπει να δηλώσω διαφορετικό username και email.
> Καλά γιατί δεν αφήνουν σε ένα profile να μπορείς να βλέπεις όλες τις συνδέσεις σου;


Δίκιο έχεις και είναι μια σοβαρή αδυναμία του συστήματος.

----------


## 21706

Τα στατιστικά τα δίνει και σε μορφή xml που ανοίγει με το ΙΕ
αλλά έχει μια περίεργη εμφάνιση:

  <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-7" standalone="yes" ?> 
- <Calls>
- <CallData>
  <INV_NO>...................</INV_NO> 
  <CALL_DESC>.................</CALL_DESC> 
  <SERVICE_DESC /> 
  <CALLED_NO>.................</CALLED_NO> 
  <CALL_DATE_TIME>...............</CALL_DATE_TIME> 
  <CALL_DURATION>............</CALL_DURATION> 
  <CALL_AMOUNT>..............</CALL_AMOUNT> 
  <DELAYED /> 
  <CLI>...................</CLI> 
  <SEG>...............</SEG> 
  </CallData>
  </Calls>

Υπάρχει κανένα άλλο πρόγραμμα που να ανοίγει το xml;

----------


## kourkos

τελικα εγω ακομα δν εχω καταλαβει αν αφορα σταθερο η κινητο 

γιατι στον ΟΤΕ με ειπε ενας συμβασιουχος ειναι μονο για κινητο

----------


## Georgevtr

> τελικα εγω ακομα δν εχω καταλαβει αν αφορα σταθερο η κινητο 
> 
> γιατι στον ΟΤΕ με ειπε ενας συμβασιουχος ειναι μονο για κινητο


Διάβασες το πόστ?

Off Topic


		Τώρα το τί λέει ο κάθε συμβασιούχος,δέν μας ενδιαφέρει.Επίσημο δελτίο του οργανισμού είναι!

----------


## kourkos

> Διάβασες το πόστ?
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τώρα το τί λέει ο κάθε συμβασιούχος,δέν μας ενδιαφέρει.Επίσημο δελτίο του οργανισμού είναι!


γραψε λαθος .

ΟΤΕ λεει οχι cosmote αρα σταθερο 

τι μπουρδες λενε οι συμβασιουχοι καλα τοσο ανενημερωτοι ειναι ;

----------


## Georgevtr

> γραψε λαθος .
> 
> ΟΤΕ λεει οχι cosmote αρα σταθερο 
> 
> τι μπουρδες λενε οι συμβασιουχοι καλα τοσο ανενημερωτοι ειναι ;


Να 'ταν μόνο οι συμβασιούχοι..

----------


## kourkos

> Να 'ταν μόνο οι συμβασιούχοι..


δεν εχεις αδικο εδω . νταξει ευχτυχως στην βεροια απο μονιμους δν εχουμε προβλημα ακομα κ στην τεχνικη υπηρεσια του οτε ( την αλλη φορα ηρθε το συνεργειο στις 5 το απογευμα να δει για βλαβη στο ρουτερ επειδη δν επερνε ΙΡ )

----------


## hotdog

Καλημέρα. Το μεγαλείο του ΟΤΕ δεν περιγράφεται. Ήθελα να ήξερα.. με σήματα καπνού ενημερώνουν τα καταστήματα τους για τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχουν; 

Έστειλα σήμερα την γυναίκα μου να καταθέσει αίτηση e-bill και μαντέψτε τι της απάντησαν στο κατάστημα της πλατείας δημοκρατίας Θεσ/νίκης... Δεν γνωρίζουν τέτοια υπηρεσία!

Η έκπληξή της μεγάλη γι'αυτό και με κάλεσε απορημένη (και έτοιμη να με κράξει που την αγγάρεψα) για να της επιβεβαιώσω ότι ζητάμε κάτι υπαρκτό. Της είπα την ημερομηνία του δελτίου τύπου του ΟΤΕ (27/01/09) και τον ακριβή τίτλο της υπηρεσίας: "OTE my e-bill". Δυστυχώς ο υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ επέμενε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο!

Τέσπα, θα τυπώσω μια αίτηση e-bill και θα την ξαναστείλω άλλη μέρα για κατάθεση. Ελπίζω να μην την περάσουν για non-paper!

----------


## Georgevtr

> Καλημέρα. Το μεγαλείο του ΟΤΕ δεν περιγράφεται. Ήθελα να ήξερα.. με σήματα καπνού ενημερώνουν τα καταστήματα τους για τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχουν; 
> 
> Έστειλα σήμερα την γυναίκα μου να καταθέσει αίτηση e-bill και μαντέψτε τι της απάντησαν στο κατάστημα της πλατείας δημοκρατίας Θεσ/νίκης... Δεν γνωρίζουν τέτοια υπηρεσία!
> 
> Η έκπληξή της μεγάλη γι'αυτό και με κάλεσε απορημένη (και έτοιμη να με κράξει που την αγγάρεψα) για να της επιβεβαιώσω ότι ζητάμε κάτι υπαρκτό. Της είπα την ημερομηνία του δελτίου τύπου του ΟΤΕ (27/01/09) και τον ακριβή τίτλο της υπηρεσίας: "OTE my e-bill". Δυστυχώς ο υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ επέμενε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο!
> 
> Τέσπα, θα τυπώσω μια αίτηση e-bill και θα την ξαναστείλω άλλη μέρα για κατάθεση. Ελπίζω να μην την περάσουν για non-paper!


 :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip: Έλεος δηλαδή

----------


## mikstratos

Καλο και χρησιμο ακουγετε.

----------


## Georgevtr

Σήμερα έλαβα την αναλυτική κατάσταση απο την τράπεζα,όπου είχα πληρώσει on line τον λογαριασμό μου και *δέν* υπάρχει κάποια extra χρέωση. :Yahooooo:

----------


## Lagman

Έμενα πάντως με μια πρώτη ματιά με ενθουσίασε ,γραφήματα,στατιστικά κλπ  .

----------


## swind

Ρε παιδιά, ξέρει κανείς να μου πει πως μπορώ να βλέπω τον *συνολικό χρόνο* ομιλίας μου κάθε δίμηνο κάτω κάτω, στο τέλος δηλαδή της ανάλυσης κλήσεων? έχω e-bill Cosmote και στο τέλος της ανάλυσης μου λέει ότι μίλησα 3 ώρες 30 λεπτά και 40 δευτ. π.χ. Μετά βάζω στο φίλτρο τα νούμερα Cosmote και μου εμφανίζει τις κλήσεις προς νούμερα Cosmote με τη συνολική διάρκεια αυτών (π.χ. 1 ώρα 10 λεπτά και 17 δευτ.). Εδώ δεν το κάνει αυτό με κάποιο τρόπο? Και να σκεφτείς ότι είναι η ίδια πλατφόρμα. Μόνο τα χρώματα έχουν αλλάξει! Άσε που εξακολουθεί να μου έρχεται και η έντυπη ανάλυση εδώ και καιρό που το έχω βάλει...

----------


## Georgevtr

> έχω e-bill Cosmote .


Εχμ  e-bill από τον ΟΤΕ,όχι cosmote :Whistle:

----------


## swind

> Εχμ  e-bill από τον ΟΤΕ,όχι cosmote


Όχι, όχι δεν κατάλαβες! Έχω e-bill OTE και δεν δείχνει το συνολικο χρόνο, ενώ στην Cosmote το κάνει (για αυτό την έφερα παράδειγμα επειδή είναι η ίδια πλατφόρμα)

----------


## michael59

Μα νομίζω ότι μόνο με τη πληκτρόλογηση του εντεκαψήφιου κωδικού πελάτη που έχει ήδη ο συναλασσόμενος με την cosmote και που εμφανίζεται πάνω αριστερά σε κάθε λογαριασμό θα ήταν ευκολότερο το πράγμα.

----------


## nik77

Δηλαδή αν θέλει καποιος να εξοφλεί το λογαριασμο με πιστωτικη κάρτα χωρίς να κανει εγγραφη στο e-bill δε γίνεται;;;;

----------


## Georgevtr

> Δηλαδή αν θέλει καποιος να εξοφλεί το λογαριασμο με πιστωτικη κάρτα χωρίς να κανει εγγραφη στο e-bill δε γίνεται;;;;


On line όχι.Σε κατάστημα φυσικά και μπορείς.Συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά δέν θέλεις να δείς τον λογαριασμό σου αναλυτικά?Ή τους έχεις τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη?

----------


## nik77

> On line όχι.Σε κατάστημα φυσικά και μπορείς.Συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά δέν θέλεις να δείς τον λογαριασμό σου αναλυτικά?Ή τους έχεις τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη?


Eγω εχω forthnet αλλα το λεω για τους δικους μου που ειναι σε χωριο και εχουν στανταρ λογαριασμο.....εννοω για παγια εξοφληση με χρηση πιστωτικης καρτας.

----------


## bebis19

χρησιμη μεν αλλα ο οτε εξακολουθει να ειναι πανακριβως

----------


## roeften

> Ενεργοποίησα και εγώ την υπηρεσία. Απλή και εύκολη η διαδικασία εγγραφής-ενεργοποίησης. Μετά την ενεργοποίηση σου λέει ότι θα έχεις πρόσβαση στον λογαριασμό σου έπειτα από 24 ώρες όπως και έγινε. Το περιβάλλον είναι ίδιο με το ebill της cosmote με ελάχιστες διαφορές.
> Πολύ καλή κίνηση μιας και θα έχουμε και δωρεάν ανάλυση κλήσεων για όλες τις κλήσεις.


Ρε παιδιά πόσο καιρό παίρνει να σου δώσουν τα στοιχεία μετά την αίτηση στο κατάστημα; 

Έχω κάνει αίτηση εδώ κ κάποιο διάστημα (δεν θυμάμαι - 2-3-4 εβδομάδες). Το είχα ξεχάσει μέχρι που βρήκα το θρεντ. 

Ναι μεν δεν ήξερε ο υπάλληλος αλλά μου είπε ότι όταν μάθει θα προβεί στις απαραίτητες ενέργειες. 


Τι γίνεται αφού κάνεις αίτηση; Σε ειδοποιούν για το συνθηματικό που θέλει στην εγγραφή;
Όχι ότι καίγομαι απλά μην πάει χαμένη η φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητας.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Ρε παιδιά πόσο καιρό παίρνει να σου δώσουν τα στοιχεία μετά την αίτηση στο κατάστημα; 
> 
> Έχω κάνει αίτηση εδώ κ κάποιο διάστημα (δεν θυμάμαι - 2-3-4 εβδομάδες). Το είχα ξεχάσει μέχρι που βρήκα το θρεντ. 
> 
> Ναι μεν δεν ήξερε ο υπάλληλος αλλά μου είπε ότι όταν μάθει θα προβεί στις απαραίτητες ενέργειες. 
> 
> 
> Τι γίνεται αφού κάνεις αίτηση; Σε ειδοποιούν για το συνθηματικό που θέλει στην εγγραφή;
> Όχι ότι καίγομαι απλά μην πάει χαμένη η φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητας.


2-3 βδομάδες? :What..?:  Γιατί τόσο πολύ?Μάλλον κάπου χάθηκε.Φυσικά απαράδεκτη η απάντηση του υπαλλήλου.

----------


## costas80

Γιατί να μην πληρώνω κατευθείαν με e-banking τον λογαριασμό μου και να ανοίγω e-bill? 
Αλλα usernames, passwords βαρέθηκα να έχω κωδικούς
Άσε που πρέπει να δίνω και αριθμό πιστωτικής online που δεν μαρέσει σαν ιδέα
Τι επιπλέον πλεονέκτημα έχω αν πληρώνω με e-bill και όχι όπως σήμερα μέσω e-banking?

----------


## Vellon

Καλό!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Georgevtr

> Γιατί να μην πληρώνω κατευθείαν με e-banking τον λογαριασμό μου και να ανοίγω e-bill? 
> Αλλα usernames, passwords βαρέθηκα να έχω κωδικούς
> Άσε που πρέπει να δίνω και αριθμό πιστωτικής online που δεν μαρέσει σαν ιδέα
> Τι επιπλέον πλεονέκτημα έχω αν πληρώνω με e-bill και όχι όπως σήμερα μέσω e-banking?


1.βλέπεις αναλυτικό λογαριασμό
2.δέν πληρώνεις 0,30 το έμβασμα(εάν το πληρώνεις-ανάλογα την τράπεζα)

----------


## swind

Μίλησα με έναν υπεύθυνο στο Μέγαρο για την υπηρεσία αυτή και τις ελλείψεις της σε σχέση με την αντίστοιχη της Cosmote και μου είπε το κορυφαίο ότι της Cosmote έχει τις λιγότερες ελλείψεις, επειδή έχει και λιγότερες υπηρεσίες..... :ROFL: 

Το ακούσαμε κι αυτό!!!

----------


## Theodore41

Τωρα εσεις θα μου πειτε οτι θαυματα,δε γινονται σημερα.
Ελα ομως που γινονται.
Απο χτες,προσπαθουσα να πληρωσω το λογαριασμο μου,σταθερο-κινητο-Ιντερνετ,στον ΟΤΕ,μεσω του e-bill,οπως κανω τους τελευταιους μηνες.Δε μπορουσα.
Εν ταξει μεχρι εδω.Ειχε πεσει το συστημα τους και θα το φτιαχνανε.Σημερα,ξαναπροσπαθησα,αλλα μου εβγαζε,under construction.Κι αυτο εν ταξει,γιατι σημαινε οτι το παλευανε.
Το μασημερι,ξαναπροσπαθησα,και ω του θαυματος,εγινε το θαυμα.Πανω,πανω,ειχε φαρδια πλατια,τη διευθυνση http://www.ote-ebill.gr/index.php ,αλλα κατω,η σελιδα,ηταν του ΟΓΑ!!!Ναι του ΟΓΑ,για να ασφαλιστω τωρα στα γεραματα.
Πηρα τηλ στο 134,τιιποτα.Ευγενεστατοι μεν,αλλα ασχετοι,δεν ξερανε ουτε που να με παραπεμψουν.
Το ιδιο εκανα με το 8011135555,με το ιδιο αποτελεσμα.
Εγραψα λοιπον στην Οτενετ,και μου απαντησαν μεν αλλα να παρω τα ιδια τηλεφωνα.Τζιφος.
Τωρα,που γραφω αυτο το μηνυμα,ειδα οτι το φτιαξανε και βγαζει το e-bill.Μονο που ακομα δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη η υπηρεσια.Φαινεται οτι η ζημια ηταν μεγαλη.
Ανεξαρτητα απο την πλακα,ποιος μπορει να μας πει,πως μπορεσε και εγινε αυτο το μπαχαλο,γιατι εγω βλεπω και πιο μακρυα,απο τη στιγμη,που αλλη σελιδα παταμε,και αλλη βγαζει.
Επικινδυνο δεν ειναι δυνητικα;

----------


## emeliss

Τώρα δουλεύει πάντως κανονικά.

----------


## Theodore41

> Τώρα δουλεύει πάντως κανονικά.


Oχι,δεν δουλευει.Βγαζει μεν τη σελιδα e-bill,αλλα μολις βαλεις τους κωδικους,και πατησεις για να μπεις να δωσεις αριθμο καρτας,σου βγαζει,οτι η υπηρεσια,θα ειναι αργοτερα διαθεσιμη.

----------


## roeften

> Ρε παιδιά πόσο καιρό παίρνει να σου δώσουν τα στοιχεία μετά την αίτηση στο κατάστημα; 
> 
> Έχω κάνει αίτηση εδώ κ κάποιο διάστημα (δεν θυμάμαι - 2-3-4 εβδομάδες). Το είχα ξεχάσει μέχρι που βρήκα το θρεντ. 
> 
> Ναι μεν δεν ήξερε ο υπάλληλος αλλά μου είπε ότι όταν μάθει θα προβεί στις απαραίτητες ενέργειες. 
> 
> Τι γίνεται αφού κάνεις αίτηση; Σε ειδοποιούν για το συνθηματικό που θέλει στην εγγραφή;
> Όχι ότι καίγομαι απλά μην πάει χαμένη η φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητας.


Επειδή έβγαλα άκρη με το θέμα, σκέφτηκα να το πω και εδώ σε περίπτωση που κάποιος άλλος είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση:

Επειδή ο αριθμός μου ανήκει σε μικρή επιχείρηση (υπάρχει κάποιος διαχωρισμός δλδ από τα οικιακά) ο ΟΤΕ δεν παρέχει, προς το παρόν, το ebill σε τέτοιου είδους χρήστες.

Οπότε θα πρέπει να περιμένω να μας εντάξουν και εμάς στους "δικαιούχους". Το παράξενο είναι ότι ο περιορισμός δεν αναφέρεται (η δεν τον βρήκα...) στην ιστοσελίδα τους και επιπλέον υπάρχουν οδηγίες για υποβολή αίτησης από νομικά πρόσωπα...

Anyway θα περιμένω μέχρι να γίνω "δικαιούχος"  :One thumb up:

----------


## Georgevtr

Και -2,5€ στον λογαριασμό είναι σούπερ.
Anyway μου κάνει εντύπωση που έχουν τα στοιχεία μου απο παλαιότερη σύνδεση.
Δέν ξέρω αν είναι καλό Η κακό αυτό :Razz: 
Edit: [ Τι συμβαίνει στο προφίλ μου αν σταματήσω να είμαι συνδρομητής του ΟΤΕ;
	Θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα να βλέπετε το προφίλ σας και τους λογαριασμούς που είχαν εκδοθεί μέχρι την περίοδο που ήσασταν συνδρομητής του ΟΤΕ. ]

----------


## blade_

-2,5 ευρω?κανοντας απλα ebill?ισχυει αν εχεις μονο τηλεφωνικο λογαριασμο οτε?μονο τηλεφωνο?

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Edit: [ ακυρο μαλλον...αποτι καταλαβα αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις για να πληρωνεις μεσω πιστωτικης?δε μπορεις πλεον να πληρωσεις σε καταστημα? ]

----------


## emeliss

Την έκπτωση μπορείς να την έχεις μόνο αν πληρώνεις μέσω ebill και πιστωτικής. Μπορείς να πληρώνεις κανονικά σε όλα τα καταστήματα χωρίς όμως την έκπτωση των 2,5 ευρώ το δίμηνο.

----------


## blade_

μπορω ομως να εχω ebill χωρις πιστωτικη?για να παρακολουθω το λογαριασμο?

----------


## emeliss

Φυσικά.

----------


## blade_

υπεροχα,θα περασω απο καποιον οτε το συντομοτερο  :One thumb up:

----------


## Alphadyn

Μέσω χρεωστικής δέχεται το σύστημα?

----------


## Georgevtr

> Μέσω χρεωστικής δέχεται το σύστημα?


Ναι άν είναι οι καινούργιες (που πιστεύω όλες οι τράπεζες τις έχουν αντικατασστήσει).
Με visa electron πληρώνω-ταμιευτηρίου.

----------


## sotiros

καλημερα,εδω και 2 μερες η προσβαση στο my eBill ειναι αδυνατη.
Εχει πεσει το συστημα λογω απεργιας ;

----------


## Georgevtr

> καλημερα,εδω και 2 μερες η προσβαση στο my eBill ειναι αδυνατη.
> Εχει πεσει το συστημα λογω απεργιας ;


Kανονικά συνδέομαι .μήπως έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα?
Τί σχέση έχει η απεργία με το site? :ROFL:

----------


## sv2evs

καλή η υπηρεσία...χρειαζόταν.

----------


## a.libe

εγω για δευτερη συνεχομενη μερα δεν μπορω να μπω στο my e-bill..μου εμφανιζει λαθος κωδικος προσβασης ή username...

----------


## advantix

Και σε μένα το ίδιο βγάζει.

*Δώσατε εσφαλμένο Όνομα Χρήστη ή Κωδικό Πρόσβασης! *

----------


## sdikr

Μόλις δοκίμασα μπαίνει κανονικά

----------


## ubuntubu

Κανένα πρόβλημα και σε μένα.

----------


## advantix

Ακόμα και στο *oteshop.ote.gr* που μπαίνω κανονικά με τους κωδικούς μου, όταν πατάω μέσα από το *My E-services* το *Παρουσίαση και εξόφληση My e-Bill* το ίδιο κάνει μου πετάει το παραπάνω μήνυμα.

----------


## gcf

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα και για μένα.
edit: με chrome μπαίνει κανονικά

----------


## manicx

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να με έχει χρεώσει παραπάνω το ebill; Έκανα πληρωμή λογαριασμού 86 ευρώ και βλέπω στο web banking χρέωση 98,90 κι έχω αγχωθεί...

----------


## treli@ris

13€ παραπανω ετσι στο ασχετο μου φαινεται πολυ περιεργο. Στις πληροφοριες συναλλαγης (αν μπορεις να δεις μεσω ebanking) τι γραφει;

----------


## manicx

Πήρα και τηλέφωνα σήμερα. Μου λένε ότι είναι προβλέξεις οι οποίες όταν περάσουν ως τελική χρέωση θα είναι όσο με χρέωσαν. Από τον ΟΤΕ επιβεβαίωσα ότι είναι 86 ευρώ αλλά η Alpha με έχει με προβλέψεις 98,90. Περιμένω και βλέπουμε.

----------


## gmmour

Τι είναι οι προβλέψεις;

----------


## manicx

Αν κάνεις μια αγορά με κάρτα χρεωστική, το σύστημα κάνει πρόβλεψη χρέωσης και τη δίχνει στο σύστημα μέχρι να χρεωθεί λογιστικά στο σύστημα. Για κάποιο λόγο, η Alpha πρόσθεσε 15% επί του αρχικού ποσού κι έχει δώσει μια πρόβλεψη κατά 15% υψηλότερη.

----------


## lak100

παιδια κατι παιζει με το e-bill του ΟΤΕ και την Alpha bank γιατι και εγω πληρωσα 2 λογαριασμους του ΟΤΕ με πιστωτικη καρτα Alpha Bonus Visa μεσω του e-bill και το συστημα της Alpha bank δεσμευσε 2 φορες το ποσο με αποτελεσμα να πρεπει να παρω τηλεφωνο ωστε να αποδεσμευτει το ποσο αυτο. δεν ξερω αν εχει καποια σχεση το περιστατικο του φιλου απλα το αναφερω

----------


## manicx

Το ποσό λογιστικοποιήθηκε τελικά όσο ήταν ο λογαριασμός δηλαδή 86 ευρώ. Για κάποιο λόγο η Alpha κάνει πρόβλεψη 15% παραπάνω για το ebill. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά πρώτη φορά συνέβη αυτό. Σε μια ερώτηση μου στην alpha μου είπαν ότι έχουν ξεκινήσει και το κάνουν και για άλλους. Εν τέλη πάντως, χρεώθηκε το σωστό ποσό.

----------


## cdem

Ενεργοποίησα προχθές την υπηρεσία e-care του ΟΤΕ. Στη συνέχεια αποφάσισα να έχω πρόσβαση και στην υπηρεσία e-bill. Σήμερα λοιπόν πήγα σ'ένα oteshop και πήρα κωδικό ενεργοποίησης για e-bill. 

Προσπαθώ να ενεργοποιήσω την e-bill, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Παίρνω τηλ. το 13888 και μου λένε  ότι πρέπει να κάνω ξανά εγγραφή, παρά το ότι είχα εγγραφεί για την e-care, γιατί είναι διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες . Πραγματικά, έκανα εγγραφή εκ νέου δηλώνοντας άλλο όνομα χρήστη και άλλη διεύθυνση e-mail, γιατί το σύστημα δεν δεχόταν αυτά που είχα δηλώσει για την εγγραφή στην e-care.  Στη συνέχεια ξαναπαίρνω τηλ. στο 13888, γιατί είχα πρόβλημα με την είσοδο στην e-bill (συγκεκριμένα βγάζει "_Δώσατε εσφαλμένο Όνομα Χρήστη ή Κωδικό Πρόσβασης_ " ) και μου απάντησαν Α. ότι πρέπει να περάσουν 24 ώρες από την ενεργοποίηση και Β. ότι το όνομα χρήστη   για e-care, για e-bill και για connX  πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο (καθώς και ο κωδικός πρόσβασης), διαφορετικά θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 

Τώρα περιμένω να περάσει το 24ωρο και μετά θα ξαναπάρω τηλέφωνο. Κάποιο σχόλιο, ειδικά για τον κοινό κωδικό πρόβασης και όνομα χρήστη?

----------


## advantix

Ίδιο όνομα χρήστη και κωδικόπρόσβασης έχουν και τα δύο. 
Απλά περιμένεις κανα δυο μέρες να ενεργοποιηθεί το ebill.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Τώρα περιμένω να περάσει το 24ωρο και μετά θα ξαναπάρω τηλέφωνο. Κάποιο σχόλιο, ειδικά για τον κοινό κωδικό πρόβασης και όνομα χρήστη?


Όπως είπε ο φίλος πιο πάνω πρέπει να περιμένεις να ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία στο σύστημα τους.

Τί σχόλιο θέλεις να κάνουμε?Σωστή κίνηση την βρίσκω.Δεν μου χρειάζονται 200 usernames και pass.

----------


## cdem

> Τί σχόλιο θέλεις να κάνουμε?Σωστή κίνηση την βρίσκω.Δεν μου χρειάζονται 200 usernames και pass.


Έχεις δίκιο. Απλώς, εγώ αρχικά έκανα ενεργοποίηση μόνο στην e-care. Τώρα, που ενεργοποίησα και την e-bill, διαπιστώνω ότι:
 Αν έχεις ενεργοποιήσει μόνο την e-care και θέλεις να αποκτήσεις πρόσβαση και στην e-bill, θα πρέπει να ξανακάνεις εγγραφή και να δηλώσεις άλλο όνομα χρήστη (αλλιώς δεν σε δέχεται το σύστημα). Και αν γίνει αυτό τότε η πρώτη εγγραφή στην e-care ουσιαστικά πάει χαμένη. Ό,τι έκανα εγώ δηλαδή.
 Αν όμως έχεις εξαρχής ενεργοποιήσει την e-bill, μπορείς αυτόματα να έχεις πρόσβαση και στην e-care (χωρίς να έχεις κάνει ξεχωριστή εγγραφή για την e-care).

----------


## lewton

Κωδικούς e-bill μπορούμε να πάρουμε και από κατάστημα Γερμανός ή πρέπει να πάμε σε γνήσιο OTEshop;

----------


## Theodore41

> Κωδικούς e-bill μπορούμε να πάρουμε και από κατάστημα Γερμανός ή πρέπει να πάμε σε γνήσιο OTEshop;


Απο ο,τι καταλαβα,μπορει να πληρωσεις με δυο τροπους,απο τυος οποιους ο ενας,δεν χρειαζεται,ουτε τετοιο αριθμο,αλλα πληρωνεις κανονικα με την πιστωτικη σου καρτα,οπως κανεις με οποιαδηποτε αλλη αγορα μεσα απο το Ιντερνετ.

----------


## emeliss

> Κωδικούς e-bill μπορούμε να πάρουμε και από κατάστημα Γερμανός ή πρέπει να πάμε σε γνήσιο OTEshop;


Με φαξ ή με βόλτα σε oteshop.
http://oteshop.ote.gr/portal/page/po...vices/Mye-Bill

----------


## lewton

> Με φαξ ή με βόλτα σε oteshop.
> http://oteshop.ote.gr/portal/page/po...vices/Mye-Bill


To είδα αυτό και για αυτό ρώτησα αν στα oteshop υπολογίζονται πλέον και τα καταστήματα Γερμανός.

----------


## emeliss

Όχι δεν υπολογίζονται αλλά πιθανότατα να βγαίνει και εκεί.

----------


## FuS

Έντυπο για e-bill μόνο από oteshop ή τηλεφωνικά στο 13888 (στο στέλνουν μέσω μαιλ ή φαξ και το στελνεις πίσω με φαξ)

----------


## manicx

Έκανα σήμερα πληρωμή αλλά δεν έχω πάρει email επιβεβαίωσης. Έχει/Είχε κανείς άλλος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## Lagman

> Έκανα σήμερα πληρωμή αλλά δεν έχω πάρει email επιβεβαίωσης. Έχει/Είχε κανείς άλλος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;


Λέει κάπου ότι παίρνεις e-mail επιβεβαίωσης ; Αυτο που γνωρίζω μόλις τελειώσει η συναλλαγή κρατάς την απόδειξη η την τυπώνεις και είσαι καλυμένος η αν θέλεις κρατάς και την κίνηση της κάρτας σου.

Θα έπρεπε να δίνουν μεγαλύτερη έκπτωση η γνώμη μου είναι.

----------


## manicx

Το θέμα είναι ότι άλλαξαν την φόρμα και πλέον ούτε απόδειξη δείχνει για την πληρωμή. Και φαντάζομαι τα έκαναν μαντάρα και με τα emails. Πάντα έπαιρνα email επιβεβαίωσης. Σε κάθε σοβαρή ηλεκτρονική συναλλαγή ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να αποστέλλεται email ως απόδειξη της συναλλαγής.

----------


## Theodore41

> Το θέμα είναι ότι άλλαξαν την φόρμα και πλέον ούτε απόδειξη δείχνει για την πληρωμή. Και φαντάζομαι τα έκαναν μαντάρα και με τα emails. Πάντα έπαιρνα email επιβεβαίωσης. Σε κάθε σοβαρή ηλεκτρονική συναλλαγή ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να αποστέλλεται email ως απόδειξη της συναλλαγής.


Ετσι ειναι,οπως το λες.

----------


## Lagman

Εγω τελευταία φορα που πλήρωσα λογιαρασμό μου έβγαλε την απόδειξη σε HTML αλλα και link σε PDF αρχείο μήπως πατήσατε κάτι άλλο  ; Έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα με απόδειξη πληρωμής λογαριασμού;

----------


## pafrag

Ελληνική γραφειοκρατία ΤΩΡΑ και στο internet :RTFM:

----------


## gcf

> Εγω τελευταία φορα που πλήρωσα λογιαρασμό μου έβγαλε την απόδειξη σε HTML αλλα και link σε PDF αρχείο μήπως πατήσατε κάτι άλλο  ; Έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα με απόδειξη πληρωμής λογαριασμού;


Πλήρωσα σήμερα και πήρα αποδείξεις όπως περιγράφεται και παραπάνω.

----------


## Georgevtr

Πλήρωσα σήμερα πρωί πρωί και μου ήρθε αμέσως το email-απόδειξη.

----------


## lak100

παντως δεν ειναι δυνατον να μπορεις να αλλαζεις προγραμμα τηλεφωνικα και για το e-bill να πρεπει να στελνεις φαξ η να τρεχεις στον ΟΤΕ ημαρτον

----------


## Lagman

Για ποιο λόγο ; Δεν είναι δυνατόν ;

Μετα την εξαίρεση απο διαφημιστικές κλήσεις, με την απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη περιμένω να βγάλει ανακοίνωση ΔΤ ο ΟΤΕ ότι μεγαλώνει την έκπτωση στο my e-bill  :Razz:

----------


## lak100

το θεωρω εντελως περιτο με ενα τηλεφωνο θα μπορουσε να ενεργοποιεις το e-bill

----------


## emeliss

> Μετα την εξαίρεση απο διαφημιστικές κλήσεις, με την απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη περιμένω να βγάλει ανακοίνωση ΔΤ ο ΟΤΕ ότι μεγαλώνει την έκπτωση στο my e-bill


Αυτό που το είδες;

----------


## Lagman

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Lagman
> 
> 
> Μετα την εξαίρεση απο διαφημιστικές κλήσεις, με την απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη περιμένω να βγάλει ανακοίνωση ΔΤ ο ΟΤΕ ότι μεγαλώνει την έκπτωση στο my e-bill 
> 
> 
> Αυτό που το είδες;


Ποιό απόλα;

----------


## emeliss

Την εξαίρεση των διαφημιστικών από την απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη.

----------


## Lagman

Τα έχω εδώ όλα μαζεμένα www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/592291-Μαύρη-Λίστα-Τηλεφωνικών-Αριθμών-Κέντρων-Παραβίαση-Προσωπικών-Δεδομένων

----------


## emeliss

Α, λάθος κατάλαβα.

----------

